# I'm tired of this



## Xue Sheng (Sep 29, 2012)

I am constantly getting lock ups at work trying to post to MT and I do not get lockups posting to other pages.

I am also getting lockups a home trying to post on MT and I am not getting lockups posting on other pages.

But here is the weird thing. I have a good connection at home on my PC until I connect to MT, then the connection gets a whole lot weaker. Now I know that does not make sense and should not happen but it does. 

I have been trying to post to the Shuaijiao thread and every time I get to a point in the posting procedure and it locks up, I refresh, I log out, I log back in, I reset IE, I clear cookies and it keeps locking up.

I tested posting on another page however and it went just fine

Enough for now, I&#8217;m tired of lockups.

And you know, I am typing this out and I have no idea if it will post or not when I his post


EDIT:
Well what do you know...this actually posted and did not lock up my PC.....:hmm: but what about this edit


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 29, 2012)

Have you tried a different browser?  And is everything up to date with your IE?  I don't know how much of the vB software might require Java, for example... but they've done several updates recently.


----------



## Carol (Sep 29, 2012)

Run a trace route to martialtalk.com when you notice connection issues and post the results.  Or, send the results to Bob.  Might be hitting a routing node that isn't doing what it should...especially if the problem is intermittent


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 29, 2012)

Now I am REALLY tired of this; I have been trying to respondby quoting and it has failed now and locked up 7 times. I am hoping this oneposts

Everything is up to date and installed. I have not tried a differentbrowser and I am not going to at home either. AS much as I am not a fan of thenewest and bestest IE, it should work with MT and vise versa. At work I haveworked with other browsers and they all lock up. I was getting around the lockups at work by posting in the advanced screen only but at home it is locking uptrying to get to the advance screen as well. It is also locking up on quickreply 
I am an IT/Security Professional and I tend to keep all butmy test PC up to date
The home connection issue has been fixed, it was not MT, itwas just a rather amazing coincidence that every time I accessed MT myconnection faded
Now I shall try and post this again, attempt 1, 2, 3, 4, 5. 6and 7 failed..


----------



## arnisador (Sep 29, 2012)

Can you be more specific about what you mean when you say 'lockup'?


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 29, 2012)

How very weird.  The only idea I can toss into the mix is that it might be a security software issue.  I find that I get a number of hangs with MT when I am accessing it from work because of the adverts upsetting the Net Nannie.  From home, I also get long pauses sometimes because of those same adverts but my system is less fussy and usually the page will load in the end.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 29, 2012)

arnisador said:


> Can you be more specific about what you mean when you say 'lockup'?



Screen freezes, will not change is inaccessible cannot click anything other than refresh. I can switch to a different Tab and that works but MT is frozen


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 29, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> How very weird. The only idea I can toss into the mix is that it might be a security software issue. I find that I get a number of hangs with MT when I am accessing it from work because of the adverts upsetting the Net Nannie. From home, I also get long pauses sometimes because of those same adverts but my system is less fussy and usually the page will load in the end.



I am the net nannie at my office so that is not an issue but it could be other connection issues on our network, nothing works as well in the new office location as it did in the old location and that has been rather perplexing since the old office was not gig to the desktop and the new one is

And the Win 7 PC is not slow on any other page and it is not locking up on any other page, only MT




and now all

I am now on my XP box to access MT and post and it is slower that molasses in January, it is the PC my wife insisted on buying form a store and she would not listen to me and she got sold by a sales person, it has minimum RAM and a processor that can barely handle XP little alone the other stuff installed on it so I do believe I an going to give up on computers for a while, I feel that dull frustration headache forming in the front of my skull and I have had a rough weekend already (Friday started with a trip to the ER) and I will be DAMNED if I will let a PC make it any worse. I work on PC and network troubles all week and I HATE having to deal with anything remotely close that on weekends.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 29, 2012)

Ill do some digging i can to this when i get home later.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 30, 2012)

ok, I looked at the site logs and don't see anything that should cause this, however, it's possible that one of the ad's being served is causing a problem.  I'm goin gto bump you up to the Supporting Member group, let me know if that fixes the problem for you.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 30, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> ok, I looked at the site logs and don't see anything that should cause this, however, it's possible that one of the ad's being served is causing a problem.  I'm goin gto bump you up to the Supporting Member group, let me know if that fixes the problem for you.




Thanks, I will test this at work this week and I will try to make the post to Shuaijiao that was giving me so much problem right now


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 30, 2012)

From Home is better but there was a problem, but I could get around it and I am ok with that.

 I click reply to thread ant then if I do a quick post and then click "Insert Video" then paste the link to the insert video popup then hit OK, the entire thing freezes and I need to refresh the screen to get out of it. 


 I click reply to thread and then click "Go Advanced" and the click "Insert Video" paste the link to the insert video popup then hit OK, it works fine.

Also it now appears that I can post text only in the quick reply area without a problem 

This is my second attempt at editing this and if it goes through I am good
However I am trying to edit and that is not going so well. It is a little better though. It was locking up and I could do nothing but now I can go back to the previous screen and I can copy the content and paste it to a txt file. I could do none of this before.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 30, 2012)

I've noticed glitches with the video link in last day or so as well.   the same sort of freeze up being described.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 30, 2012)

ok, posted 3 videos, no problem.  Next time it happens note the time and let me know and I'll check the server logs to see if anything stands out.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 30, 2012)

It was between 12:20 and 12:31 today, I posted a video but I had not problem posting the video at that time. The problem I had last night was just before 1:21 when I posted this.


Question, and I understand if there is no answer for security reasons


When you post are there rights that you have that no one else does?


I had a big issue with the network admins and the developers when I got to my new office. Users were having issues and they Admins and developers were not. Of course the users only have Power user rights and the Admins and developers have Admin rights and they were testing with their Admin rights so that is why things worked for them and not the users.... and the developers were the worst offenders even after the admins started testing with a generic user


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 30, 2012)

It was yesterday afternoon; Why?  Seriously, why? was the thread.  Honestly, I was chalking it up to either Firefox or Windows/Java update issues, or just plain that took too long because I was struggling with my kid's attention, too.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 30, 2012)

Server-wise, no.  Forum wise, yes, but none that should cause delays, etc.  

Looking at logs, no cpu spikes, but an activity spike noonish today.   Midnight to 3am NY time tends to be slugish due to logs processing, backups running and software updating.


----------



## jezr74 (Sep 30, 2012)

Try using compatibility mode in ie8, or load up chrome to confirm if it is browser issue or Nic.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

